# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  weather this week in st. barths

## didier

we had rain earlier on monday, quite a bit of it, its been quite hot since then with just a smattering of rain.

----------


## andynap

A new weather person?

----------


## amyb

Changed lots of tan ,brown and gold plantings to greens of many shades. Plus, filled some cisterns which were getting dry. The island looks good and the rainbows were fabulous too.

----------


## didier

sunny all day and very hot, great weather for the beach here in st. barths.

----------


## cec1

Diana . . . you should be representing the local Chamber of Commerce!  Fun to contemplate returning soon!

----------


## stbartshopper

Just curious- what do you consider ‘hot’ or ‘very hot’ on the island?
In Indiana, this past May was our all time record high temp May since records commenced.

----------


## cec1

The weather app that I use reports that the temp in Gustavia right now (11:15 AM) is 86F . . . said to “feel like” 94F.

----------


## amyb

Just left Select-really hot in town today.

----------


## NancySC

We usually spend end of Nov from T'gving week+ on into Dec. so being there last 2 wks of May was quite different I thought...windy in May, maybe more than early winter Christmas winds.  Hot it was, humid...don't think I could have taken much beach, an hour at most.  But to be on an SBH beach so nice regardless !

----------

